# Best and worst nano tanks?



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

My new betta Castiel is currently residing in a one gallon bowl. While not the worst environment, it is nowhere near ideal, and I'm looking to get him an upgrade ASAP, especially as he seems super bored with only one plant to explore. However I just CAN'T decide on a tank! 

So I'm looking for tanks 10 gal and under. Starter kits preferably, as I have NO CLUE what I'm doing, and the easier everything is, the better. Also, nothing under 2 gals, as that wouldn't really be much of an upgrade from my 1 gal bowl.

Also, I think I like glass over acrylic, but am open to both.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

I have two Eheim Aquastyle glass tanks, both 4G. Great lighting and filter. Really like them so far...


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I have been looking at new tank starter kits because I want a second betta. I found a couple that look kinda cool...

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-A...s-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/13448744?findingMethod=rr Not so sure about this one, but it sure does look cool!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11051817&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11100218&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls This is what my boy is in right now and he's very happy!


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have two of these: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11459461 ...IME, great tank  I did replace the lighting for a plant light, and I bought a new cheap internal filter because the one it comes with was a bit too strong for my betta and the baffle I made was unsightly :-D


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

One note on a specific tank line, the Aqueon mini bows are great for bettas and everything but live plants are very limited, I have really grown annoyed of the light and filter placement.

Fluvals tanks are pretty good, again not all that great for plants. I usually like to just buy a tank and buy the bet stuff or stuff that I wanna try out through Amazon. My heater in my sorority would have coat me around $45, got for like $29.

You would probably be best off though with an Aqueon kit, if you want live plants get the deluxe as the light is T8 instead of two CFLs that the normal kit comes with.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-Aq...ndingMethod=rr Not so sure about this one, but it sure does look cool!

I have this one right now for my Sapphire, which was Sammy's previous tank, I upgraded Sammy's to a 5 gallon, but this one worked great for both fishy's


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

NapoleonUWS said:


> I have two Eheim Aquastyle glass tanks, both 4G. Great lighting and filter. Really like them so far...


Can you post a picture of that tank, I have never seen it, and would like to see what it looks like;-)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Seki I like the 3rd one in the list..
http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...26amp%3B+Bowls
I may just have to get that one too


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Lelei can you please use the edit button or use the multiple quotes? It kind of spams the thread...

Do you have a specific budget? If not their are some super nice tanks that you can get. Also are you doing live plants?


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

lelei said:


> Can you post a picture of that tank, I have never seen it, and would like to see what it looks like;-)


Here you go...


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a link to a better pic - 

http://www.amazon.com/Eheim-Aquastyle-Nano-Aquarium-Gallon/dp/B005SYJTFK


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

For plants the Ehiem is probably one of the best. Plus it is made by Germans lol.


----------

